# Masters of Business Administration مهم لكل مهندس



## uqu-eng (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*أرجو مساعدتي عن دورة "mba"*

كيف يمكن أن أحصل على دورة "mba" أرجو المساعدة


----------



## المحتاج2005 (12 يوليو 2009)

Masters of Business Administration


مهمة لجميع المهندسين


ولكن استفسار


بخصوصها


ماهو أفضل تخصص للـ mba للمهندسين لأن الــ mba

تندرج وتتفرع تحتها تخصصات مثل المالية والجودة والموارد البشرية

وغيرها أرجو الإجابة


----------



## asfour11 (10 يوليو 2010)

thnx,....


----------



## قواطع (30 يوليو 2010)

*الإستفسار عن المكان الأقل تكلفة لدراسة mba*

بحيث تكون الشهادة معترف بها


----------



## قواطع (13 أغسطس 2010)

هل من مجيب؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 أغسطس 2010)

طيب تريد الدراسة في أي بلد ، عشان الإخوان و الأخوات يستطيعون إفادتك .


----------



## قواطع (14 أغسطس 2010)

مثل ما ذكرت الشروط الأقل تكلفة و معترف بها


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (16 أغسطس 2010)

*تعريف بالشهادة*

الاخ الكريم
هل ممكن تصف لنا وتعرفنا بهذة الشهادة bma


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 أغسطس 2010)

روح على اللينك ده
دى احسن حاجة انا لقيتها بعد بحث لمدة سنة تقريبا (الاحسن فى التكلفة (فى حدود 35000 - 60000جنيه مصرى حسب طريقة الدراسة اللى انت هتختارها)، والاحسن فى المرونة (يترواح النظام من دوام كامل الى دراسة عن بعد)) ، انا هسجل معاهم ان شاء الله

www.ebsglobal.net

ربنا يوفقك وكل سنة وانت طيب

عبدالقادر


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ما المقصود بــmbaيا اخى 

ممكن توضح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

_الاخ الكريم ( المحتاج 2005 ) : _

_نرجو التوضيح والرد .._

_الاشراف_


----------



## اياد عبدالهادي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

Masters of Business Administraion


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

Masters of Business Administration


شكرا اخي اياد علي التوضيح


----------

